# QSI Magnum decoder and LGB chuff sensor



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anybody utilized the LGB chuff sensor such as used on the Mogul to trigger the QSI magnum chuff sensor input? It looks like its all good for same, hopeing someone has been there and done it...

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean the hall effect sensor on the LGB? 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Aug 2010 04:10 PM 
You mean the hall effect sensor on the LGB? 

Greg 

Greg, 

Yes, the LGB Mogul uses an internal OEM chuff sensor, I took my Mogul apart a little earlier and it appears to be a Hall Effect unit. I'd like to use the OEM sensor if possible and I'm not having any luck identifying the OEM unit thus far. I filled the belly of the Vanderbilt tender with QSI's Magnum decoder, G-Wire RX, a decent speaker and six Li-Ion cells. I also stripped all the related electrical pick-ups (shoes-carbon brushes) and wired directly to the motor for trouble free efficient operation I'm thinking... 

Thanks for your help,
Michael


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg, 

Do you have any info on using the LGB chuff sensor with the Magnum? 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No I don't... I would check the circuit in the LGB and see if I could find a signal that goes to ground from the sensor. Did you remove all the electronics already? 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

No I don't have the original LGB sound stuff. The Hall Effect appears to be a pretty common item based on looks anyway. 

I found some numbers on it but was unable to source any data… S106 45L appears to be stamped on the sensor… 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

look for a generic circuit to run the sensor then, and see what you can find... the QSI only needs the line to go to ground. Power the hall effect circuit from the QSI power (common and minus)... then the grounds between the QSI and the hall effect are the same... 

If you look around and do some of the research I'll lend a hand if you want. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg, 

I have two new LGB sensor/harness's I hate to damage them tinkering but suspect they are Digital Unipolar switches w/open collector output. I found a possible switch, see link below. Any help would be appreciated… 

http://www.chipcatalog.com/TT_Electronics_Optek_Technology/OH360U.htm 

Thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool, well, looks incredibly simple... VCC to the QSI common (which is positive), ground to ground (minus), and then you need one of the chuff wires to the input... try the white wire first on the QSI. 

be sure to be sure of the polarity of VCC and your ground with a meter. Also be careful to get the right leads on your sensors. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Aug 2010 09:54 PM 
VCC to the QSI common (which is positive), ground to ground (minus), and then you need one of the chuff wires to the input... try the white wire first on the QSI. 



White wire? Only one Hall Effect switch is used on the LGB sensor/cable together with an axle magnet disc (integral and or assembled onto the forward drive axle inside the motor block).

I'm going to purchase a few of the Hall Effect switches I noted previously and possibly few with different operating magnetic open/release specifications. I have one defective LGB chuff sensor lead and PCB; I'll swap out the new Hall Effect switch into and give it a try.

I also purchased some miniature reed switches for future installations; however gluing multiple magnets to axles seems antiquated in today’s world. I’m assuming I’d need at least to magnets if I go here.

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The chuff cable has a black and a white wire as I remember, use the white wire to the open collector of the "all in one" hall effect switch. 

There's only 3 leads on the thing. 

You will need one magnet for each chuff... so if you use a driver, then you need 4 magnets if you want 4 chuffs per revolution... 

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Greg, 

Four magnets is a problem on an axle, a driver is doable. It sure would be nice if a CV parameter could be applied that would offer user selectable parameters four the chuff synchronization. You know like one magnet and user suggests what’s up herein. 

I noted a review on QSI’s site, the author used a mini reed with two magnets suggesting the nearly 1/2 diameter axle provided of the Mogul tender was pretty close in the model world. If I need four triggers per driver revolution with the QSI I've got more to ponder.

I appreciate your thoughts on this, thanks, 
Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The chuff switch is just that, and it would be hard to "extrapolate" more chuffs from less magnets. Fewer chuffs, like "skip every other one" would be easy to program in firmware (although would not help in this case and is not in the firmware). 

Think about it, the firmware would have to "guess" how to "multiply" the signals it got, and do it as the speed varies. Not a simple task. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to play with my PIC experiment board and and see what I can come up with, maybe..... 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

easy, read the frequency, divide by whatever number you want (like 4) and just keep a running average of the frequency so you follow the speed, if the pic is fast enough, maybe you can average over 2 or 3 revolutions, but I doubt you have to have it that responsive. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael and Greg, Noel put in the chuff whatever for me in my K-27 with magnets on the wheels I believe, why don't you ask him about it?????? or am I misunderstanding the thread, and or you guys posts????? Regal 
p.s. don't know for sure what he did its QSI and the adapter board but it sure sounds good to me, but then I'm not a rivet counter like some, no i don't mean you guys, just generally!!! Gotta be carefull what and how you say things as you might just be misunderstood here or there or around abouts!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes, Michael wants to use the existing magnet and a hall effect sensor, not talking about a reed switch. (or maybe just a hall effect sensor)

Greg


----------

